# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  ¿Dorso rojo, o dorso azul?

## Iban

Es un a pregunta sencilla: la preferencia de color en el dorso de la baraja. Seguro que luego se desata un debate de lo más acalorado, pero en un principio, es una curiosidad que tengo.

----------


## Ming

Iban, la pregunta es que color solemos utilizar o...

Yo suelo utilizar azul; aunque la mayoría de las veces me llama más la atención ver magia con las de dorso rojo.  :117: 
¿Es eso normal?

----------


## tyler

no ming no es normal xDDDDD yo utilizo mas negras, pero es por quedar con un tipo de gente de gustos semejantes, pero mis favoritas son las azules ^^ (y las que mas uso cuando quedo con gente normal xD)

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Yo uso siempre rojas... manía? tal vez... pero de todas las marcas uso rojas.

----------


## ignoto

¿Tienen dorsos de colores diferentes?

Hace cuatro o cinco años yo era bastante maniático. Siempre utilizaba Aviator de dorso azul.

Ahora gasto cualquier baraja que "rule" bien.

----------


## Iban

Aps, se me olvidaba dar mi opinión:

Me gustan las azules, me parece un color más amable, más... tranquilo, más... maduro. Las rojas las veo agresivas, impetuosas... aceleradas.

Para practicar, sin duda las azules, porque las rojas acaban enervándome. Pero supongo que para hacer juegos, las rojas tienen más gancho, más poder de atracción. Aún así, me siguen pareciendo más elegantes las azules, incluso en público.

----------


## Lordchu

Yo simpre uso la roja eliminando algun que otro juego que necesite el dorso azul ya que la roja me parece mas visual para todo el mundo y me gusta mas para hacer magia.

----------


## mago Tovel

Prefiero más las azules,aunque me atrae más ver un juego con rojas.
Pon la posibilidad de ambos

----------


## jlfranco

A mi me da igual, pero prefiero ver magia con las rojas.

----------


## b12jose

Yo suelo usar siempre rojas, pero creo que sobre todo depende del tapete, mi tapete es negro y con el dorso en rojo se consigue muy buen contraste, me gusta como queda ....

Saludos

----------


## Mago Lawrence

sin duda las rojas, una vez que compre unas azules normales parecian una invisible en mal estado, desde entonces odio las azules.

----------


## CaballeroIlusionista

> Iban, la pregunta es que color solemos utilizar o...
> 
> Yo suelo utilizar azul; aunque la mayoría de las veces me llama más la atención ver magia con las de dorso rojo. 
> ¿Es eso normal?


Lol, me pasa exactamente igual.

----------


## Némesis

Todo depende del tapete que se use.

¿Tapete verde? Baraja roja.

¿Tapete granate? Baraja azul (mi opción preferida)

¿Tapete amarillo mostaza? Cualquiera de las dos...

La clave es el contraste.

----------


## CaballeroIlusionista

Y si no hay tapete? Para Street magic por ejemplo.

----------


## MagoGoma

pues yo me compré una caja de rojas y noto en falta tener algun mazo de color azul.

Pero mi elección es ROJA jejejejej

----------


## aitowwer

Yo tengo de todos los colores , personalmente la baraja que mas me gusta es la de dorso verde y la suelo utilizar bastante , ya que llama mucho la atencion.Entre rojas y azules me quedo con las azules.

----------


## mpot27

La verdad es que utilizo los dos colores, cada vez uno.

----------


## Némesis

> Y si no hay tapete? Para Street magic por ejemplo.


Tú mismo. El contraste sigue siendo la clave, así que...  :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

si vistes de negro, baraja roja, etc... coincido con nemesis, contraste caballeros, contraste!!

----------


## Luz_Azul

Sin duda la psicología del color te da a entender que siempre va a ser más llamativo si usas el rojo. Aún así yo prefiero el azúl, va más en armonía conmigo.

----------


## Magnano

aqui hay algo bueno, la baraja roja va bien para efectos rapidos, visuales, con mucho ritmo, la baraja azul es para juegos tranquilos, con pausas que la vista se relaje, o algo asi, creo que la fiebre me hace pensar cosas raras, pero es una idea que se me ha ocurrido al leerte luz

----------


## killermicho

> Aps, se me olvidaba dar mi opinión:
> 
> Me gustan las azules, me parece un color más amable, más... tranquilo, más... maduro. Las rojas las veo agresivas, impetuosas... aceleradas.
> 
> Para practicar, sin duda las azules, porque las rojas acaban enervándome. Pero supongo que para hacer juegos, las rojas tienen más gancho, más poder de atracción. Aún así, me siguen pareciendo más elegantes las azules, incluso en público.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, yo tambien prefiero las azules por el mismo motivo.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Yo suelo usar azules, pero he leido que el color rojo causa mayor impacto en la mente humana.

Es decir, es mucho mas cantosa la transformacion de una carta azul en roja, que viceversa.

----------


## magoimán

yo suelo utilizar cartas con doroso azul ya que son las que contrastan mejor con mi tapete y son las que utilize por primera vez xd

saludos Iban

----------


## Némesis

Iban...

Tú, es que te enarvas por cualquier cosa, hijo  :Wink1:   :117:

----------


## Garo

Rojass!
tapete negro= cartas rojas y amo el tapete negro  :302:

----------


## sanx

Con las bicycle prefiero dorso azul, ahora estoy con tally y las prefiero de dorso rojo... no se si es normal.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Pues que quereis que os diga... A mi me llama mas la atención el dorso azul, ya que es menos visto por la gente quotidiana, igualmente, suelo utilizar los dos dorsos, ya que el dorso rojo me va mejor para hacer unos efectos que el azul.

----------


## Sr.Mago

Bueno donde compro las cartas las venden de par (azul y roja), no habia oido de eso de "me compre una azul o roja"  :117: ...

 Pero creo que, como han salido algunos ya diciendo, puede depender de la circunstacia: el contraste con el fondo, el tipo de juego, como dice dcmoreno, y hasta el publico, por ejemplo a niños seria mejor hacerlo con rojas...

en mi caso llevo la que tomo primero  :117: .

Iban, te falto la opcion "Me da igual" o algo asi...  :117:

----------


## maximus

Este año se utilizan los dos colores. Quizá será porque lo han puesto de moda los pentacampeones. Je, je, je...

Aunque he de decir, que a título personal, utilizo las azules para practicar (son mucho más agradables y generosas a la vista) y las rojas para realizar efectos a la gente (son más vistosas y resultonas).
Es cierto también lo que he leído respecto el color del tapete. Aunque parezca que no, la influencia del color del tapete es importante a la hora de elegir el color de las cartas.

Salu2

----------


## blackjack

pues ami me gustan mas las azules tienen un toque mas bonito mas tranquiloo mas profesional segun mi punto de vista pero cuando ves magia con cartas rojas es otra cosaa tienen mayor impacto... como ya dijeroon el contraste acee muchoo ya que como suelen vestir de colores negros o oscuros roja..

----------


## tres de PICAS

Rojo. Es más llamativo y mete más al público en el juego  :Wink1:

----------


## Northen

Yo normalmente uso roja, fue mi primera baraja y destaca con mi estilo de vestir, porque normalmente voy oscuro.

Saludos!

----------


## magicshare

Me pasa igual que a iban, las rojas me enervan y ademas me parecen tanto mas llamativas y siento que eso tiende a hacer que la gente te queme mas las manos o ciertos movimientos pasen menos desapercibidos. Por ejemplo, nunca realice el 2 card monte con una baraja roja porque admito que me da miedo al momento del cambio y con las azules me siento seguro, eso es, supongo que es lo que mejor las define para mi, dan mas seguridad las azules.

Saludos.

----------


## Tux

Particularmente, prefiero las azules. No me pregunten porqué...

----------


## Juantan

Lo mismo, a mi me gustan más las azules, las rojas me dan sensación de intranquilidad y desesperación.
Salu2

----------


## magicshare

Pues, hay algun que otro traidor por aqui me parece, los post demuestran una preferencia mayor de azules y en las estadisticas ganan las rojas. Mentirosos ! ¿Quien es el traidor? !!.
Ahora si la pregunta se tratara de rubias o morochas, me veo obligado a decir que ambas  :302: .


Regards.

----------


## pleitonimo

a mi la azul me parece más estética y profesional. Debe ser porque la primer baraja que tuve fue roja, le guardo cierto cariño a las rojas. Pero de todos modos, es más estético el dorso azul.
Por cierto: no es lo mismo un pintaje de roja a azul (que es como en un orden decreciente) que de azul a roja (algo más inexplicable, en orden creciente).
Un abrazo.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

yo uso las azules, me gustan mas las azules, y tengo azules,  :302:  jeje

----------


## b12jose

> Este año se utilizan los dos colores. Quizá será porque lo han puesto de moda los pentacampeones. Je, je, je...


Me ha encantao .... buenísimo  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Pues sí que me habéis aclarado la duda, porque estamos al 50%...

----------


## Javi Drama

Ale ya deshago yo el empate, me quedo con las rojas por ser más vistosas con el contraste  de la habitual ropa oscura...

Decir que prefiero ser hortera y usar naranjas o amarillas...eso si da el cante.

----------


## Iban

Entonces date una vuelta por tiendamagia y cómprate una pareja de Dr.Leon. Una negra y otra amarilla. Son unas cartas fabulosas. Nada que ver con macarradas tipo escorpiones y arañas... Si te van los dorsos de colores diferentes, ésas son tus cartas. De excelente calidad, un secreto oculto en los dorsos, y un diseño de los mismos más original que los típicos que conocemos, sin ser algo "fantasmagórico" o "punkie".

----------


## Javi Drama

Todavia me duraran mucho las bicycle amarillas y naranjas, no soy ni de escorpiones ni de arañas ni nada por el estilo, soy hortera...no ridiculo.

Posiblemente las tenga en cuenta para un futuro...pero de momento...me quedo con las bicycle.

----------


## Ritxi

Suelo usar dorso azul, la gente está más acostumbrada (o quizás le parece más normal).
Lo que si es verdad que llama más la atención un cambio de dorso de azul a rojo que no al revés

----------


## Fer.takezo

Suelo usar las de dorso rojo porque empecé con ellas y estoy más acostumbrado. Imagino que por eso cuando hago un juego con baraja de dorsos azules me llama más la atención.

Definitivamente prefiero usar habitualmente rojas y seguir disfrutando ocasionalmente las azules en algún juego especial, sólo por eso.

----------


## roje

A mi me gustan mas las azules, me parecen mas... no sé, elegantes tal vez?

----------


## Jimmy MX

Esto es dificil me las rojas son más intrigosas y llaman más la atención pero las azules son mas elegantes y se disfrutan mas .............mmm creo que prefiero las black tiger

----------


## elmago1994

rojas siempre...

----------


## BªT

Yo como vampiro que soy supongo que no hace falta saber que color escojere, el de la sangre es decir azul :D 

Saludos.

----------


## eusonpablo

Pues ala, yo no me decanto por unas ni por otras, sino por las dos a la vez en La triple coincidencia del Sr. Tamariz

----------


## magicshare

Definitivamente no con este dorso, que opinan ?

http://images.google.com.ar/imgres?i...%3D2%26hl%3Des

Son unas cartas llamadas "Gamblers playing cards" ideadas por Richard Turner, al que supongo conoceran, y que al parecer tiene bastantes puntos fuertes y que supongo valdria la pena probar, eso si, la caja me gusto pero el diseño de atras para nada. ¿Que opinan?.

----------


## Iban

Una excentricidad egocéntrica.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Pues la verdád mas que nada parecn de colección, no pienso hacer juegos con esa baraja xD, para mi gusto es fea.

----------


## Magnano

pues a mi me gustan, el tio lleva un revolver como el decimotercero de mi coleccion

----------


## CaballeroIlusionista

Y para una "invisible" ? Impacta más dorso rojo no?

----------


## Northen

Yo la invisible la tengo con dorso azul.
Normalmente cuando veo dorso rojo automaticamente pienso en cartas normales
pero eso es en mi biblioteca de cartas. xD

saludos!

----------


## mago Tovel

Cada uno tiene sus preferencias,igual que la marca de cartas.
Tambien tendrías que haber puesto,otros colores o ambos.

----------


## Némesis

> Me gustan las azules, me parece un color más amable, más... tranquilo, más... maduro. Las rojas las veo agresivas, impetuosas... aceleradas.


¡¡¡Mira por dónde, tu!!! ¡¡¡¡¡El que no creía en el simbolismo intrínseco de las cosas!!!!!

 :Smile1:   :Smile1: 

(hablo de esto: http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=22701)

----------


## Iban

Mensaje editado

----------


## franlopez

yo suelo utilizar rojas y azules, aunque me decanto por rojas, sobre tido si se van a firmar por los dorsos ya que se ve mucho más claro.

saludos,

----------


## pibe12

Yo tengo un tapete rojo, a si que me quedo con los dorsos azules, por el contraste.

----------


## tatanmax

Pesonalmente, siempre he preferido las rojas....
¿Será también por que es el color más popular...? :-)

Saludos

----------


## La magia de Alan

Muy buena pregunta.... yo cuando compre mis primeras cartas me las dieron azul,pero no mu gustaron y pedi rojo...
  Ademas mi tapete es negro y el azul no contrasta.
Yo te recomendaria que , si puedes comprate una de cada color, y luego elige cual usar, o realiza juegos donde las crtas cambien de dorso o algo por el estilo..
                        Alan

----------


## Mecachis

Hay otro contraste de color que nadie ha tenido en cuenta..... ¿O es que no firmáis las cartas?   :Smile1:

----------


## Némesis

> Hay otro contraste de color que nadie ha tenido en cuenta..... ¿O es que no firmáis las cartas?


Pero es negro sobre blanco en ese caso (o azul, o rojo)...

----------


## Mecachis

¿Dorso rojo, o dorso azul?.... ¿Hablamos de eso no?... y por el dorso cualquier color que elijas para firmar una carta resalta mas en una baraja roja que en una azul.
 Incluso el azul resalta mas en una roja que el rojo en una azul, y es un pequeño detalle que de lejos si se nota...
Saludos

----------


## Némesis

Yo pensaba que las cartas se firmaban por la cara...

----------


## Némesis

Es que Alfonso, no soy demasiado partidario de que se firme una carta por el dorso. Caras hay muchas, mientras que dorsos, todos son iguales... ¡Canta!

Lo de firmarla por ambos lados sí es cierto y no lo había pensado.

----------


## Iban

> No siempre. A veces por ambos lados, a veces sólo por el dorso. Qué raro que tú afirmes eso.
> 
> Por cierto, veo que ya nadie se toma las molestias de, tras abrir un hilo como este, ponerle al autor los 30 links al mismo tema con la misma encuesta que ya se han abierto. Antes era cosa de cada dos meses. Quizá por eso...


Bueno, pues Alfonso tiene razón. Cuando abrí la encuesta estuve buscando alguna anterior al respecto, y me extrañó no encontrarla. Ahora que lo ha dicho, he vuelto a buscar, con otro parámetros de búsqueda, y he encontrado esto:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=11936

Baneo de tres días para el autor de la encuesta actual.

¡C*ño, pero si soy yo!

----------


## Mecachis

> Pues precisamente una de las justificaciones utilizadas para firmar un dorso es esa: Que, dado que todas las cartas son iguales por el dorso, será más fácil de seguir una carta firmada por él, dado que cantará directamente. Pero vamos, ni recuerdo ni hago juego alguno que requiera esta firma.


Efectivamente Alfonso, esa es una de las razones , otra es conocer la identidad de la carta elegida y firmada por el espectador, al final del juego.
 Y hay gran cantidad de efectos en que se utiliza no solo la firma sinó texto, dibujos , etc por el dorso.... ¿Alguien tiene una cardtoon en azul?

Yo personalmente prefiero el azul, pero cuando actuo utilizo la roja.

Las razones e ideas de esta preferencia vienen de HELDER GUIMARAES, esta misma pregunta sobre la preferencia del color se la hicimos en una conferencia, y algunas de las razones aportadas por Él son las que os he transmitido.
Saludos

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> Pues precisamente una de las justificaciones utilizadas para firmar un dorso es esa: Que, dado que todas las cartas son iguales por el dorso, será más fácil de seguir una carta firmada por él, dado que cantará directamente. Pero vamos, ni recuerdo ni hago juego alguno que requiera esta firma.


De hecho, uno de los juegos que estoy estudiando de Gabi,  y del cual puse un tema, se firman los ases por los dorsos, y luego se hace una rota y recompuesta firmada (con las firmas del espectador).

Pasaos por el hilo y le echáis un ojo al efecto si queréis:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=23153

----------


## magobernal

> Es un a pregunta sencilla: la preferencia de color en el dorso de la baraja. Seguro que luego se desata un debate de lo más acalorado, pero en un principio, es una curiosidad que tengo.


Personalmente prefiero las de dorso azul.
Me gustan mas porque no cansan la vista y ¨deslumbran¨, es decir, que no llaman mucho la atencio, y gracias a eso, me es mas comodo ensallar.
Pero para hacer magia, yo recomiendo las de dorso rajo, ya que llaman mas la atencion del publico, son mas vistosas y contrastan mas.
Por tanto, creo que las azules son mejor para ensalar, y las rojas para hacer magia.

----------


## Lutop

Pues yo utilizo normalmente las azules por una simple razon. Me gusta el juego de la dama que se ruboriza, y para ello la baraja me gusta que sea azul, y la carta diferente roja, por aquello del rubor....

Saludos

----------


## magobernal

logiacamente, si una carta cambia de color, gana mucho que la carta sea de un color mas vistoso

----------


## edusorri

Buenas, vosotros que color de dorso preferís entre loo dos estándar, ¿rojo o azul? Yo prefiero el azul simplemente por cuestión de estética, me parece mas elegante, mas sobrio; pero sin embargo pienso que el rojo por haber menos contraste entre el rojo y el borde blanco de las cartas, canta menos cuando hacemos ciertas maniobras, se ve menos creo yo. Darme vuestra opinión

----------


## ignoto

Pues, sinceramente, el color que prefieran los demás me importa un bledo y el que yo prefiera...dependerá de para qué, cuando y alguna otra cosa más.

Pero vamos, nada que me apetezca comentar.   :001 302:

----------


## renard

Opino lo mismo que Ignoto el color es lo de menos pero cuando empece le di mucha importancia y me gustaba mucho mas el rojo  porque llama mucho mas la atencion.

----------


## MagoAprendiz

> Pues yo utilizo normalmente las azules por una simple razon. Me gusta el juego de la dama que se ruboriza, y para ello la baraja me gusta que sea azul, y la carta diferente roja, por aquello del rubor....
> 
> Saludos



A mi me pasa lo mismo. Me gustan muchisimo mas las rojas (por las que he votado), pero como uno de mis juegos preferidos es la Dama que se ruboriza no me queda otra que usar azules y despues no queda bien cambiar de baraja en mitad de la actuacion no? jajaja
Aun no tengo experiencia para crear alguna historia, pero tengo en mente inventarme una en la que lo pueda hacer al reves (o con baraja roja y una diferente, de otro color), pero hasta entonces...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Mago Aprendiz, te recomiendo que mires las fechas de los últimos post escritos antes de responder. Has reflotado un tema de Julio, y sin aportar ningún dato concreto que aporte riqueza. Te lo comento para que lo tengas en cuenta de ahora en adelante.

Un saludo!

----------


## MagoAprendiz

Ups!, lo siento. No volvera a pasar  :Wink1:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

No te preocupes, a todos nos ha pasado/pasa.

----------


## nyper

> A mi me pasa lo mismo. Me gustan muchisimo mas las rojas (por las que he votado), pero como uno de mis juegos preferidos es la Dama que se ruboriza no me queda otra que usar azules y despues no queda bien cambiar de baraja en mitad de la actuacion no? jajaja
> Aun no tengo experiencia para crear alguna historia, pero tengo en mente inventarme una en la que lo pueda hacer al reves (o con baraja roja y una diferente, de otro color), pero hasta entonces...


pues a mi tan bien me encanta este efecto, pero lo realizo con una carta indiferente (no dama) y con baraja roja, ya que no me gusta la historia de ruborizarse. aparte uso finales alternativos para esta rutina.
aun así, yo uso rojas  también ya que cuando se firman por el dorso, resalta más, y lo uso normalmente. ademas de que para efectos como el trilogy o el cataclysm, son casi obligatorias.
el rojo transmite mas energía, mas movimiento (y eso es lo que intento), pero si lo que buscas es una magia seria, sin duda el azul. a favor del azul se puede decir que se nota menos todo lo que haya en el dorso... (cera, o lo que se te ocurra)
finalmente yo siempre suelo intentar utilizar una baraja shadow masters ya que para mi es la mejor, y la mas elegante.

----------


## elmoronta

suelo usar mas rojas aunque también tengo azules por ejemplo en la svengali y en la nudista pero me gusta mas el rojo por que resalta mas en el tapete negro

----------


## Javi Drama

¡¡Jo qué bonito!! ¡Qué emoción!

Estos post deben ser de "el almendro" que vuelven a visitarnos por Navidad  :Wink1:

----------


## Nani

Rojas! Tb uso las azules, pero me parecen mucho más bonitas las rojas. Además creo q las rojas son "mejores" porque:
1. Contrastan mejor con un tapete negro.
2. No se añaden más colores a la zona de actuación, es decir, el tapete es negro, el dorso es rojo y las caras de las cartas son rojas y negras. Sólo dos colores, además del blanco.
3. Para "pescar" una carta tienes a huevo lo de decir "tu carta es roja" y diga lo q diga sueltas "claro, porq todas son rojas" señalando a los dorsos. Por ejemplo así en el ni ciego ni tonto ya lo tienes hecho.

Por eso... rojas!!

----------


## renard

Pues ha mi me gustan con el dorso fluorecente porque contrastan mas con el tapete y tambien porque se puede practicar con poca luz.

----------


## goldenart

Yo prefiero las azules, a mi gusto son más elegantes.

----------


## elmoronta

renard las fluorescente hacen mas daño a la vista por ser colores demasiado chillones o eso opino yo

----------


## sann

Fluorescente Renard? en serio?  :117:  Yo tengo varios tapetes, tengo los mismos juegos preparados con baraja roja y azul, asique, depende del tapete que ponga coloco una baraja que haga un buen contraste sin hacer forzar la vista, xD que profesional queda esto jaja, pero es cierto, me he ido dando cuenta provando, me es indiferente con cual hacer magia, yo estuve muy enganchado a las aviator tambien como Ignoto, me parecen super comodas pero ami se me estropean antes...

Y a Iban le e leido por ahi que las dorso azul le parezen mas tranquilas, mas suaves y eso.. ami eso me lo parecen las Bee, me encanta trabajar con Bee y ahora mas aun que tienen marco, y para mi le dan un aire mas profesional, nose porque...

Si la actuacion es asi un poquitin selecta e trabajado con bee, o con las artifice que tienen un dorso increiblemente elegante.

----------


## mago feroz

Yo las que mas utilizo son las karnival de medianoche , me encanta su color negro y blanco , ademas son con las unicas que no tengo problemas con las faros

----------


## Magnano

> son con las unicas que no tengo problemas con las faros


Eso se soluciona con práctica  :Smile1:

----------


## elmoronta

> Eso se soluciona con práctica


no creas las mías desgastadas ya no encajan muy bien debido a las puntas desgastadas

----------


## mago feroz

pratica y teson  ya practico ya  pero con estes me sale sin ningun problema  con las demas tego que esforzarme mas , pruebalas  y veras que facil 


> Eso se soluciona con práctica

----------


## Magnano

Supongo que se me dan bien las faro, las hago con una buena variedad de barajas sin ningún problema.

----------


## Ilyah

No me he leído más que la primera página del tema, espero que la conversación no se haya desviado mucho (en ese caso, pido perdón de antemano).

Si tengo que escoger entre el azul y el rojo, me quedo con el rojo para hacer magia. El color azul me recuerda más a las cartas de siempre, las que teníamos en casa hace yo qué sé cuántos años. No es que no me gusten, pero me parece que para la magia es mejor un color que llame más la atención; si mientras haces un truco el espectador, además de intentar pillártelo, está pensando en lo bien que están las cartas (al menos por el dorso), no ayuda eso para la misdirección (desde la ignorancia)?

De todas formas, a mi me gusta más el dorso negro. Me parece un color más serio, más elegante, y me gusta el contraste con el rojo cuando hago la dama que se sonroja.

Un saludo!

----------


## goldenart

Con tapete verde la verdad es que las azules quedan mucho más bonitas. Yo uso tapete negro, y es cierto que da más contraste el rojo. Aún así para mí son más elegantes, más suaves como dice Iban.

¿No quedan fabulosas una Jerry's Nugget azules en tapete verde?

----------


## renard

Jaja hey que lo de las cartas fluorecentes  era broma chicos.

----------


## Javi Drama

¿Broma? Espera que hago una foto de las amarillas...verás que bien resaltan sobre el tapete negro :D

----------


## renard

Si Javi por esto lo he dicho, si lo unico que importa es que resalte pues que usen cartas fluorecentes,era un poco ironico jeje un abrazo.

----------


## elmoronta

bueno seguramente quedaria chulo pero para mi yo creo que presentarlo a un publico... pero estarian guapas!!

----------


## mask250

> Rojas! Tb uso las azules, pero me parecen mucho más bonitas las rojas. Además creo q las rojas son "mejores" porque:
> 1. Contrastan mejor con un tapete negro.
> 2. No se añaden más colores a la zona de actuación, es decir, el tapete es negro, el dorso es rojo y las caras de las cartas son rojas y negras. Sólo dos colores, además del blanco.
> 3. Para "pescar" una carta tienes a huevo lo de decir "tu carta es roja" y diga lo q diga sueltas "claro, porq todas son rojas" señalando a los dorsos. Por ejemplo así en el ni ciego ni tonto ya lo tienes hecho.
> 
> Por eso... rojas!!


Yo cuando pregunto el color hago la broma y digo: mentira, tu carta es azul! y giro la baraja, también causa una buena reacción.
La verdad es que el rojo sobre el tapete negro a mi parecer resalta más, pero entre azules y rojas casi que me quedo con azules, al menos para llevar siempre encima, ya que si haces algún cambio de color resalta mucho más el rojo sobre el azul y si llevas una roja escondida en el paquete haciedo como que guardas la baraja la puedes añadir fácilmente.

----------


## Prendes

A mí me gustan más las azules, pero las uso casi indistintamente. 
No suelo hacer magia con tapete, y no creo que la diferencia entre usar unas u otras haga variar mucho mi magia.

----------


## josevalencia

Sobre esta cuestion me inclino sobre las rojas sobre un tapete negro. A mi parecer queda muy elegante. Quizas es porque mi primera baraja fue roja y esa siempre la conservare. El color rojo da mucha vistosidad y el color azul es mas sereno. Supongo que también puede depender del juego que se aplique en cada momento. Un saludo a todos.

----------

